# Show / Hide cutouts



## kaomera (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi. I think this is the correct place to ask this, if not (or if I just missed something because I wasn't paying attention) then apologies...

I've seen posts that hide large blocks of text behind a cutout where there is a "Show" button that causes the text to be displayed... Can anyone enlighten me on how to accomplish this in my own posts? (Or point me twords help and/or documentation for the board's posting features?)

Thanx.


----------



## Darkness (Jan 19, 2007)

This? [sblock]There is no cow level.[/sblock]

Code works like this:

[sblock]insert your text here[/sblock]


----------



## hong (Jan 19, 2007)

Darkness said:
			
		

> [sblock]There is no cow level.[/sblock]




You lie!


----------



## Umbran (Jan 19, 2007)

Darkness said:
			
		

> [sblock]insert your text here[/sblock]




Now, that's a clever thing, there with the italics. I'll have to remember it.


----------



## werk (Jan 19, 2007)

I think the OP may be talking about the non-blocked spoiler stuff...or if not I have a follow up question...



Spoiler



Hi. I think this is the correct place to ask this, if not (or if I just missed something because I wasn't paying attention) then apologies...

I've seen posts that hide large blocks of text behind a cutout where there is a "Show" button that causes the text to be displayed... Can anyone enlighten me on how to accomplish this in my own posts? (Or point me twords help and/or documentation for the board's posting features?)

Thanx.



Whenever I see those, I just click and highlight the area, which shows the text.  Is there another way?


----------



## Wystan (Jan 19, 2007)

That is the correct way... Sblock is much better if you ask me....


----------



## kaomera (Jan 21, 2007)

werk said:
			
		

> I think the OP may be talking about the non-blocked spoiler stuff...or if not I have a follow up question...



I know about the spoiler tags, sblock was exactly what I was looking for (and for the reason you pointed out.

Thanx!


----------



## frankthedm (Mar 6, 2007)

Wystan said:
			
		

> That is the correct way... Sblock is much better if you ask me....



Sblock can get messed up by security setups / specific browers IIRC. The blackened spoiler text is a bit better to hide spoilers.

The really cool thing about sblock is you can change the name. Thus you can name the block asyou wish. I use this when posting monster stat blocks.

{sblock=Dog stats} Dog, 1 HD, 4 HP, +4 to hit, 1d4+1 damage{/sblock}

[sblock=Dog stats] Dog, 1 HD, 4 HP, +4 to hit, 1d4+1 damage[/sblock]


----------



## Hypersmurf (Mar 7, 2007)

Umbran said:
			
		

> Now, that's a clever thing, there with the italics. I'll have to remember it.




It doesn't work for all tags.

You can disrupt an [sblock] tag with [i][/i] tags.  But it doesn't work on, say, [COLOR=green]color tags[/COLOR].  <-- I just used a COLOR tag [COL[i][/i]OR=green]like this[/COLOR], but the parser recognises that [i][/i], containing no text, is essentially meaningless, and ignores it... so the COLOR isn't disrupted.

Since it's inconsistent, I tend to stick with what I know works - SIZE=2 tags.  

So to disrupt a COLOR tag, I'll use [CO[size=2]L[/size]OR=green]this syntax[/COLOR].  Since the SIZE tag contains text, it doesn't get ignored, so the COLOR tag is disrupted.  You can't do it with [i][/i] tags, because if you put something inside the tags, it gets italicised.

(Italic tags are another one that [i][/i] won't work on.  You can't disrupt an [i] tag with [i][/i].)

-Hyp.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Mar 10, 2007)

Wow.  This is a really cool thread.  I've known about the Sblock (and name changing abilities) for some time now, but I've never thought of interupting a tag before.  That's pretty cool.  And thanks for the universal suggestion, Hyp!


----------



## Michael Morris (Mar 11, 2007)

vbulletin 3.5 introduced the [noparse] tag which causes any bbcode contained in it to not parse.  I'm looking forward to having that one around.


----------

